

My Summer at Microsoft - avens19
http://aovens.blogspot.com/2012/07/my-summer-at-microsoft.html

======
fananta
Just an FYI, the stack ranking has the managers split their employees up in 10
bins and then compare them against parallel teams in the same org (against
employees of the same level). This is internally referred to as "calibration".

------
dromidas
Also FYI, but Microsoft hasn't used the 70/20/10 system for over a year.

